# New Ener-G 4600 Ni-MH cells



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Check it out www.promatchracing.com a thread has been started over on RC Tech http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=192968


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

are these the same cells that Orion plans on using?


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Nope, I believe the Orion cells are 4200 or 4500 SHO cells


----------

